# ABS issues



## ichpen (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi folks,

I have a 93 Maxima GXE (with the ABS/4 disc package) and have noticed that my ABS doesn't actually work (as of a recent snow storm). I had assumed that the ABS bulb had blown on the dash (has never lit up) but it seems more serious.

I'm currently attempting to locate all possible electrical (fuse) issues. I've checked one fuse box (next to battery attached to side) but fuse for ABS looks ok. 

Are there any other fuses/relays that need checking? 

Not a huge issue if it's broken but if it's a matter of changing a fuse then I'm quite happy to do it.

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the ABS computer is mounted on the rear deck in the trunk... start the car and drive it a few miles, then stop (engine still running), and go back to the trunk and see if the light on the ABS unit is blinking.

If so, then read this article written by a fellow Maxima owner in the UK..
http://www.newshampark.org.uk/bignissansold/j30/articles/abs.htm

should help.


----------



## ichpen (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Matt, I'll have a look. The article does talk about doing the procedure if the dashboard light is on (which it isn't in my case). So I can assume that the bulb has blown or has been removed.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

possibly.. it may have been on so long that it burned out. can't really tell without pulling the gagues out and replacing the bulb, or at least going to the back and checking for codes.


the ABS light should come on initially when you start the car, then go off in 1-2-3 seconds.
If it doesn't, then the system doesn't work at all or the bulb is out/removed.


----------



## ichpen (Dec 19, 2004)

Got it. 5 flashes on the ABS box in the trunk. So it looks like the bulb on the dash may have gone.

5 flashes according to the table (in the link you provided) is left front wheel sensor circuit. 

Are the sensors easily accessible?!? 

Probably will leave it as it is unless it's an inexpensive replacement part that I can do myself.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the sensors from Nissan are $$$ (like $200), but you can usually get them at a junkyard for $20-30. they're easy to swap. just held on by a small bracket and a single bolt or something. remove the bolt(s), unplug the wire, then swap it out. very simple stuff if you have the tools and can change your own brake pads. I'd say it's a 20 minute job to swap them out, even for a beginner.


----------



## kidsdr3 (Aug 11, 2005)

anyone know where or if there is an ABS box on 93 4x4 pickup? And how to get it's readout?


----------



## Luba (Aug 22, 2005)

Thx for the link info  I have the same problem in wet weather


----------

